

Which of the java web development framework is best for startup project? - akhaumeallen


======
aram
It depends on what your project is about and what are you building.

Check out Play - I'm not a Java dev, but it should be fairly popular:
[http://www.playframework.com/](http://www.playframework.com/)

~~~
akhaumeallen
What about the wicket framework, is it ok?

~~~
aram
Haven't heard of it unfortunately so I can't comment on it.

Generally speaking, the number of followers/contributors at Github is a pretty
good sign of the overall activity of certain framework. Play has way higher
numbers - you can see that here:

[https://github.com/playframework/playframework](https://github.com/playframework/playframework)
[https://github.com/apache/wicket](https://github.com/apache/wicket)

